# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Virtueel joggen lijkt me wel wat

## Leontien

In New York kun je al virtueel joggen. Op het open Android platform van ARTIS kan een onbeperkt aantal apps worden gedownload. Deze zijn beschikbaar via de Technogym App Store. Gebruikers kunnen tijdens het sporten onder meer tv kijken, krant lezen, sociale netwerken gebruiken en trainen in virtuele omgevingen. Zo is het bijvoorbeeld mogelijk om te joggen door Central Park, of te fietsen langs de Franse kust.

Lijkt het jou ook wel wat om dat in Nederland te krijgen? Zou je hier dan gebruik van maken? Of vind je het onzin?

Geef hieronder je mening!

----------


## meneereddie

Lijkt mij wel wat, het is een soort van 2D Holodek van Star Trek..

----------

